# Housing areas within dubai



## MICHAEL964 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi
Firstly this is my first thread so be gentle with me!

I am looking to move over to Dubai in the near future, please could someone recommend to me a housing area where I can find a reasonable house for a small family. I have a six year old daughter so would like to be close to a good school for her. I have see a few remarks about the Ranches area which seem to be populated with younger families. Any thing considered but would prefer family/children friendly.

regards Michael..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have a job offer? Would be best to figure out where you are working, then decide on where you would like to send your kids to school that are within reason of where you would like to live, or decide if you driving far to work is ok so that your kids could go to a certain school. And the other thing, better check get to applying for schools.


----------



## MICHAEL964 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you have a job offer? Would be best to figure out where you are working, then decide on where you would like to send your kids to school that are within reason of where you would like to live, or decide if you driving far to work is ok so that your kids could go to a certain school. And the other thing, better check get to applying for schools.


Hi I will be working at the international airport. Office hours so do not want a rush hour long drive?

Many thanks Michael..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just making sure, you are working at DXB? or the new cargo airport on the other side of Dubai?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MICHAEL964 said:


> Hi I will be working at the international airport. Office hours so do not want a rush hour long drive?


If it's DXB, you'll get a lot for your money in nearby Mirdiff and a family friendly area too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your budget will dictate where you can afford to live, so without knowing that it is difficult to advise...
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Same advice as Rossi - Mirdiff - lots of brits there.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

A bit close to the climb out when the airfield's operating Easterly. Aircraft launching is preferencial on 12R the one closest to Mirdif. There are some old and or russian aircraft still operating in this neck of the woods and so are quite a bit louder than you might remember. DXB is a 24 hr a day operation.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought the noisy old russian planes had been moved to the new airport.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Agreed. Far too much aircraft noise in Mirdiff and also no licenced premises.

Is the fact quite a few Brits live there really a selling point??  
-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

No pubs in the area was what put me off however large 4 and 5 bed villas with pool for 100k had me contemplating it seriously. Only parts are under the flightpath and you can barely hear the planes inside.


----------



## MICHAEL964 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Just making sure, you are working at DXB? or the new cargo airport on the other side of Dubai?


Hi I will be working at DXB airport. I will have around 120k a year housing allowance, so not a massive budget but I believe its OK to get something reasonable?

Many thanks Michael..


----------



## MICHAEL964 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> No pubs in the area was what put me off however large 4 and 5 bed villas with pool for 100k had me contemplating it seriously. Only parts are under the flightpath and you can barely hear the planes inside.


Hi, I tend to work around the airport so am quite used to the noise levels. What interests me is a 3-4 bed house for 100K I did not think I would get that at all in Dubai. My ideas are to rent for the first year then if all goes to plan to buy a place. That would give me time to settle in and then choose a good place to live for a few years.

Thanks for the advise!!!

Regards Michael..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MICHAEL964 said:


> What interests me is a 3-4 bed house for 100K


When we were looking the highlights were - 

One that was on three floors with a big open hall going up all three floors and living area on a mezzanine floor over looking this, 4 beds 100k. Downside, no private garden but shared pool, terrace area and brand new.

Gorgeous 4 bed in the corner of a 8 house compound. Secluded balcony off of the main bedroom, small private terrace area off the large living room. Being in the corner, enough privacy. Swimming pool in the middle but surrounding area was all trees and grass rather than terrace. A real contender to be honest 110k

Finally, huge 5 bed mansion. Small private yard out back, front garden with grass and again 8 house compound with pool in middle. Pondered this for the novelty of living in a huge house - 100k

All were in uptown Mirdiff with the 5 bed probably being the last house in Dubai, hence the prices, also these were advertised prices, if we were serious would have been even cheaper. 

Only reasons we didn't bother was we are probably in the pub more than we should be, there are no pubs in Mirdiff. Also we are about to start a business and for various reasons though it best to be more central.


----------



## MICHAEL964 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> When we were looking the highlights were -
> 
> One that was on three floors with a big open hall going up all three floors and living area on a mezzanine floor over looking this, 4 beds 100k. Downside, no private garden but shared pool, terrace area and brand new.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that. I think its well worth looking at this area now. Could you recommend a good agent for me. I have been looking at bhomes so far but see some previous people have had some problems with them?

Thanks again Michael..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MICHAEL964 said:


> Many thanks for that. I think its well worth looking at this area now. Could you recommend a good agent for me.


Well, you could follow my car to these properties and pay me 5000 dirhams for such a privilege.


----------

